# ICS Demutualisation



## vjoc (3 Feb 2010)

[broken link removed] in the Sunday Business Post re possible ICS demutualisation.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2010)

It is only technically a mutual.

There are no members apart from the Bank of Ireland itself.

Brendan


----------

